# Uber verification code spam



## UberDood

What’s going on with Uber right now? Been getting spammed every three minutes with verification codes from Uber every 2-3 minutes via text. I haven’t even driven for Uber in months nor have I tried logging in. Tried blocking the number and replying with “stop” to no avail.


----------



## Cableguynoe

oh no!
The dreaded Uber texts!


----------



## UberDood

Up to 29 texts now.


----------



## Cableguynoe

They want you back!


----------



## Self-Inflicted

Go on a dozen rides with the intention of getting all 1 stars. Keep it legal though. Put about 10 empty cups on the ground and dip some snuff. Dont use any brute. They will never call you again.


----------



## surlywynch

Change your passwords on every account you can think of, someone is trying to hack your account(s).


----------



## savtom

How can I stop these text I am getting one every 2 to 3 min Your Uber code: 0961 etc. XXXX
coming from 619-389-3159
Help I'm going crazy


----------

